# Aerovane free for a slogan



## bambam1 (Jul 22, 2007)

*Aerovane*

Aerovane, for flight second to none. 


Would love to try some of these.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Catch the drift!


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

Vane pumping accuracy


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

Let them fly!


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

i would love the chance to try them,

how about ......


aerovane - guiding your arrow into the future of archery.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Silent in flight with deadly results!

X-Marks the spot!

Its time to rethink about your vanes!

Not your ordinary vane!

A good kind of different!


----------



## X-NOCK (Oct 3, 2006)

Aerovane Vanes: Space Age Technology In Flight


----------



## kg4tyr (Jul 28, 2004)

*A little play on words*

Aerovane - "Only the best can be so vain"


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

Aerovane, so your arrow is not shot in vain


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

Aerovane where shooting straight counts


----------



## pearsonarcher1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*been thinking..............*

"no pilot needed for this flight"


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

Aerovane, putting a new spin or archery


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

Aerovane, putting a new spin or arrow flight


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Aerovane "The only Vane you will ever need"

Aerovane "Accurate do we need to say more"

Aerovane "Forget the rest"

Aerovane "Why fletch junk"

Aerovane "The Spinning Revolution"

Aerovane "Nothing but X's"

Aerovane "The BEST Period"

Aerovane "Fletch the BEST"

Aerovane "Put it on"

Aerovane "Don't miss out"

Aerovane "THE Perfect Flight"

Aerovane "The Elite shoot the Elite"

Aerovane "You won't be missing"

Aerovane "It's what to watch"


----------



## madsammer (Nov 21, 2008)

Aerovane. Making every shot count.

Aerovane, because 2nd place is the first loser.

Aerovane, because you never know what you might be shooting at.

Aerovane, it's like laser guidance for your arrows.

Aerovane. When nothing else will do.

Aerovane. If the Indians had these we would be living in tee pee's

Aerovane, Tomorrows technology today.

These are just off the top of my head, I will give it more thought, I hope you like


----------



## madsammer (Nov 21, 2008)

Aerovane, you need 'em

Aerovane, because you deserve the best.


----------



## Skink (Feb 24, 2008)

*Aeorvane*

Good from far......even better from further


----------



## madsammer (Nov 21, 2008)

Aerovane accuracy like no other

Aerovane be ready for you next shot

Aerovane yeah, we're that good.

Aerovane a little different, a lot better

Aerovane. are you sure your ready?


----------



## three5x5s (Mar 8, 2008)

Aerovane,The new breed of vain
Aerovane, A new breed
Aerovane,Advanced arrow flight
Aerovane,Pathway to Performance
Aerovane,Pathway to Perfection
Aerovane, Pathway to Percision


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Nice work... need to dig deeper*

So far the following are really good... lets see more

Vane pumping accuracy
for flight second to none
Technology In Flight
Only the best can be so vain
Pathway to Performance


----------



## Bake1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Arrows prefer Aerovane.

Aerovane 
orientation: straight

Aerovane
Details count


----------



## Bake1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Aero_vane_: Straight to the heart

Aerovane: TRUE


----------



## B&C Bones (Jan 15, 2007)

AeroVanes... Fear the Fins!!
AeroVanes... Archers Love them, 12 rings hate them
AeroVanes... Guiding you to your next Trophy
Aerovanes... Because life's to short to shoot an ugly arrow
AeroVanes... These aren't your daddy's vanes


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

Aero plus Vanes equals awsome


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

AeroVanes we will take you straight to the target


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

AeroVanes we are that good


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

AeroVanes, shoot great and look cool doing it


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

AeroVanes, why shoot a plain vane


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

AeroVanes, because 2 humps are better than 1


----------



## bambam1 (Jul 22, 2007)

Aerovanes-The only way to fly


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Aerovane II*

just in case you may have missed my last post. the slogan must also fit Aerovane II 
Below is what i have posted a few days ago!

*******
Aerovane II at 5.9 grain each
This is what Aerovane II should looks like. 

What you see is FC1.3 (final candidate 1.0 revision 3), no surface treating has been done on it yet and all final smoothing and angular process have not been applied! And it is going to be about 5.9 grains each.

















BLazer Aerovane II
length 52 mm 50 mm
height 14.52 mm 14 mm
total flight surface of Aerovane is actually 96% of blazer including the concave areas.

Just remember that Blazer use plastic that is about 86 durometer hardness and Aerovane is at about 92 durometer. So structure integrity is significantly more rigid than Blazer which means the steering will be about as absolute as it gets as long as plastic are being used. Will light weight metal works better? Yes, but it would also make it dangerous. It is a calculated compromise.

Blazer also use angle to achieve spin, which entirely base on drag, even with surface treatment they use, the surface drag combine with angle of attack make it prompt to cross wind and arrow slow down. On the other hand, with the new concave feature I put into Aerovane II, the surface drag which happen on the high pressure side is further reduced as it is now air to air instead of air to surface drag which applied to all surface move in air!

It is getting technical fast, and I would say, when it comes out, get a trail pack and you will see what I mean. FYI, Aerovane II (without surface treatment) need perfection when applied, any slight deviation on it will cause erratical flight! With the surface treatment, it should be more forgiving, but as we all know, nothing in life is free. BUT I have to say, it is nice to find free thing once in a while. Free rotational without paying the price in energy lost is what this is all about!


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

Aerovane the most advanced in arrow flight.


----------



## jersey bob (Oct 18, 2003)

Aerovane--the science of stealth technology for bowhunters


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Aerovane today's most advanced Technology in arrow flight


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

Aerovane what the rest do not offer


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

Aerovane flying you to success


----------



## 1trackmind (Apr 6, 2008)

Aerovane if you don't see the groove you will see you're arrow move.
---___----___---___---


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*thank for the help..*

Keep thinking. I shall announce the winner by Sunday noon. there are some really good ones here already! For all who helped, I shall pick 9 more which I shall give a pack of Aerovane trial pack for free. Just need the address when you have your slogan picked! You guys are great!


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

Aerovane "The won't hear what HIT them"


----------



## gemini2281 (Oct 13, 2008)

"A new level of aerodynamics"

"Perfect Flight. Perfect Shot."

"The phrase 'Straight as an arrow' - Redefined."

"The term 'Straight shooter' - Redefined."


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

*AEROVANE* Helping the serious hunter collect DNA from Trophy Animals around the World!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*slogan*

Aerovane-best Vane's for your Aero's


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

*AEROVANE*- Giving Archers the ability to create (X-Ring Shock & Awe) like no other.


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

Aerovane - The ONLY way to keep your shaft straight!


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

AEROVANE- Taking the pressure off the money shot & putting confidence in your wallet.

Aerovane- Knocking the bottom out of X-rings with advanced technology. 

Aerovane- Flinging arrows with such accuracy should be illegal.

Aerovane- You might not want to shoot groups, robinhoods get expensive!


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Aerovane....Science in Flight


----------



## 2cold1 (Feb 12, 2006)

Aerovane----Shooting them is; Well like cheating!!!

Aerovane----Point Taken!!!!

Aerovane----Surgical Accuracy From A Distance!!!!

Aerovane----Pull, Release, Bullseye!!!!

Aerovane----How many times do you want it in the same hole?

Aerovane----Who needs a nurse to draw blood?

Aerovane----Don't Shoot Em If You Oppose The Death Penalty!!!!

Aerovane----This will straighten you out!!!!


----------



## bambam1 (Jul 22, 2007)

Aerovanes-Why Not shoot the best

Aerovanes-When perfection is your goal

Aerovanes-When second place is not an option


----------



## dgshooter (Jan 12, 2008)

Areovanes: The answer to "What are those things on the end of your arrows?".


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*re: Free Aerovane*

so far these are in the running, as better one comes in some WILL drop off.

Advanced Guidance for the Death Blow
don't guide em, fly em
for flight second to none
Lifting your arrows to new heights!
Give your arrows a Lift!!"
no drag, just wings for your arrow
New spin in the arrow flight revolution
Science in Flight
The Wings your arrows deserve
Vane pumping accuracy


----------



## bambam1 (Jul 22, 2007)

When you don't get a second chance, choose Aerovane


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

Aerovane.....Unparallelled flight for your parrallel target.


Excuse the poor spelling......:darkbeer:


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Aerovane...Where Science & Archery Meet

Aerovane...We Take Control !

Aerovane...Finally..A Vane with a Brain !!

Aerovane...A Vane with a Brain !!


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

Aroevane for dead center aqurcicy.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Where Science & Archery Meet*

I can use that across my entire archery product line:cheers:


----------



## illinishooter (Jan 30, 2006)

aerovane. "flying straight is what its all about"


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Firenock said:


> I can use that across my entire archery product line:cheers:


Dorge , Do I get a Bonus...We can Talk...Tim :wink:


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

aerovane "invest in the best"


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Aerovane "Spinning it straight"

Aerovane "The spin is where it's at"

Aerovane "trust your shot"

Aerovane "no need to worry"

Aerovane "nothing but accuracy"

Aerovane "nothing else compares"

Aerovane "winged technology today"

Aerovane "The most accurate flight"

Aerovane "The best from nature"

Aerovane "Technology smiles"

Aerovane "when nothing else matters"

Aerovane "Your arrow deserves it"

Aerovane " you deserve the best"


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Aerovane "straight to the point"


----------



## X-NOCK (Oct 3, 2006)

Aerovane: Refuse To Flutter! 
Aerovane: New Vane Technology
Aerovane: Follow If You Can


----------



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

Aerovane- Hit what you've been missing

Aerovane- Dress your arrow with the best
Aerovane- The straightest, most accurate vane you can shoot
Aerovane- An arrows best friend, an animals worst nightmare
Aerovane- The competitor makes their vanes shorter and shorter, we make ours the best

Aerovane- Shooting an arrow with anything else is like shooting an arrow under the influence, not in a straight line. :darkbeer:

Just some ideas :teeth::shade:


----------



## X-NOCK (Oct 3, 2006)

Aerovane: The Do All Vane
Aerovane: Your Xpert In Flight Control
Aerovane: To Air Is Divine
Aerovane: Game On
Aerovane: Nuff Said!
Aerovane: Bring Life To New Arrow Flight


----------



## jersey bob (Oct 18, 2003)

Aerovane: Autopilot for your arrow.


----------



## jersey bob (Oct 18, 2003)

Aerovane: where engineering meets tradition
Aerovane: think of it as smart bomb technology for arrows
Aerovane: feared by deer everywhere


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*Aerovane*

Aerovane -- The straightest way to accuracy

Aerovane -- Silence is Deadly

Aerovane -- Simply, the best vanes for pinpoint accuracy


----------



## 2cold1 (Feb 12, 2006)

Aerovane----You'll Find Us At The Center of Archery!!!!


----------



## CK1 (Feb 13, 2004)

*AEROVANE*--Scientific Stability


----------



## willyd5 (Jul 25, 2007)

AEROVANE-"For the pilot in you!!"


----------



## willyd5 (Jul 25, 2007)

AEROVANE- "Blending in is for camoflage"


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Aerovane... its all about placement
....not just a vane.
,,,,the future is here.
,,,,just shoot it.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Aerovane- Taking the Follwers where they have not Been.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Aerovane, silent in flight....find out what all the noise is about! 

Taking vanes to the next frontier!


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Aerovane, The thinner spinner
Aerovane, Try to catch a Aero!!!
Aerovane, Can't catch a Aero!!!
Aerovane, Can't catch this!!!


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Aerovane hitmen for your arrow


----------



## madsammer (Nov 21, 2008)

Aerovane, Advanced arrow flight.

Aerovane, Perfection at it's finest

Aerovane, The only way to fly


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

light in flight


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Keep them coming, I am impressed..*

These 12 are in the running so far. Keep thinking, I promise there will be 10 by late morning and I shall do a poll in bowcountry.com to finalized it.

Advanced Guidance for the Death Blow
don't guide em, fly em
Lifting your arrows to new heights!
First in circular lift
Give your arrows a Lift!!"
no drag, just wings for your arrow
New spin in the arrow flight revolution
Only way to fly an arrow
Science in flight
Vane pumping accuracy
Where nature, technology and archery meet
winged technology today


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Aerovane, accurate,precise and speed


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

Aerovane - The best performing vane you won't hear. 
Aerovane - Performance and silence at its best.
Aerovane - Silent performance at its best.
Aerovane - Setting the standard for the 21st century.
Aerovane - Where tradition and science meet.
Aerovane - Changing the way you think about vanes.
Aerovane - The new standard in arrow flight.
Aerovane - Changing the way we think about arrow flight.
Aerovane - The new standard for vanes.
Aerovane - Setting the standard for vanes. 
Aerovane - Superior performance without the drag.
Aerovane - Revolution in arrow flight.


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

Aerovane - Archery no longer ballistically challenged.
Aerovane - Magnum performance for your arrows.


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

Aerovane - Puting other vanes in a tailspin. 
Aerovane - Making competitors vanes ballistically challenged.
Aerovane - Steering arrows in a new direction.
Aerovane - Spinning arrows in a new direction. 
Aerovane - A new twist in vanes.


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

Aerovane Not your Dad's vane


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

Aerovane- I got 36 whiteys on the way


----------



## Bake1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Aerovane "Naturally perfect flight....every time."


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Aerovane-Creating the perfect arrow


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

Aerovanes - Engineered Strike Force


----------



## spwz99 (Dec 3, 2008)

Aerovane, the most technologically advanced vane on the market. 

Aerovane, when engineering meets archery. 

You buy the best bow, the best sights, the best arrows, why are you still using an average vane?

Aerovane: inspired by science, proven with results.

Aerovane: The biggest revolution in aerodynamics since the Wright Brothers.


----------



## lhok_ (Dec 11, 2006)

Aerovane. More spin ---- less Fin


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Aerovanes-"Accuracy runs through our vanes."

Aerovanes-"Let accuracy flow through your veins, shoot Aerovanes."


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

AeroVane... No gimmicks... Just results!!!

Do you want to try the latest gimmick??? try the competition.. Do you want to try the latest revolution in archery... try Aerovanes!!! You'll love the results w/o all the gimmicks!!!

AeroVane... Spin This!!!

AeroVane... "Blazing" past the the competition!!!

AeroVane... Vanes that actually stick to your arrows!!!


----------



## spwz99 (Dec 3, 2008)

Aerovane: designed with science, proven with accuracy.


----------



## Ravenshorn (Nov 1, 2006)

*Here's Your Slogan*

Aerovane & Aerovane II -- Spoil yourself... Foil the competition!

Aerovane & Aerovane II – If you’re foilin’ for a flight!


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Aerovane "Spinning it straight"

Aerovane "You won't miss out"

Aerovane "It will give you wings"

Aerovane "Winging you to the target"

Aerovane "Winging you to the top"

Aerovane " Tomorrows technology today"


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

X out the competition

Bling for your arrows


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Thanks for all the help*

The poll is set at the link below
http://forums.bowcountry.com/bcforums/showthread.php?t=20846

For any of you which has your slogan on the list, you are a winner already. After the poll and final decision by the judge (me) is made I shall declare the grand price winner by tomorrow morning (12/22/2008 9:00am central time). 

Aerovane: Don't guide em, Fly em
Aerovane: Lifting your arrows to new heights!
Aerovane: First in circular lift
Aerovane: More spin - less Fin
Aerovane: New spin in the arrow flight revolution
Aerovane: No drag - just wings for your arrow
Aerovane: Science in flight
Aerovane: Where nature, technology and archery meet
Aerovane: Winged technology today
Aerovane: Vane pumping accuracy

As promised, any slogan on the list will receive a Aerovane Trial pack and the selected one will get $70.00+ worth of Aerovane.

Please e-mail me your address and the link to the thread where your first post the slogan. If 2 persons have the same slogan, which ever comes up with it first is the winner.

my e-mail is [email protected]

Once again, it is fun to read them. Thanks for the help. Sincerely appreciated. Aerovane clamshell art should be ready by monday night, if all goes well.


----------



## DUCKORBLEED (Dec 17, 2008)

AEROVANES
"Vindictive Vanes"


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

Aerovane the little thing that counts big!

Aerovane the little thing that brings big results!

Aerovane When only the best will do!

Aerovane for silent insurance!

Aerovane like an insurance policy for your arrow!

On the hunt of a lifetime the little things count.That's why you need Aerovane!

Aerovane silently steering your arrow into the winners circle!


----------



## kauaisnypa (Jun 14, 2008)

*Aerovane Slogan*

I hope I'm not too late, I only found this thread today but I have a pretty good ideas you.

Aerovane, "ArrowDynamics at its best" 

Aerovane, "Perfection in ArrowDynamics"

Experience the Revolution.

Let Aerovane guide your way.

I hope I'll make it, I wouldn't mind trying out some new high-tech vanes.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## three5x5s (Mar 8, 2008)

Aerovane = Deadly by Design
Aerovane = Empowered Accuracy
Aerovane= Vanes made to Orbit


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

No pain, just gain with Aerovane!!!


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

Aerovane- "unmatched arrow guidance"


----------



## goldtip45 (Feb 14, 2004)

*slogan*

aerovane 1 and 2--be silent,accurate and deadly
aerovanes--try em you will like them! 
aerovanes--the quietest most durable vane ever made!


----------



## kauaisnypa (Jun 14, 2008)

"Leading the way in Arrowdynamic flight"

Aerovane, "Superior Arrowdynamic flight" everything else is just a drag.


----------



## Archery King (Nov 10, 2006)

*Slogan*

Aerovane, "Who's Next"

Let me know,

Clayton


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

*Aerovane*

Where one shot count's!!


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

*Aerovane*

Because your first shot count's!!!!!!


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

*Aerovane*

Because your first shot counts!!!


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Credit for the winners*

Aerovane: David A: Don't guide em, Fly em
Aerovane: Mike M: Lifting your arrows to new heights!
Aerovane: Robert T: First in circular lift
Aerovane: Ed K: More spin - less Fin
Aerovane: Mike M: New spin in the arrow flight revolution
Aerovane: Richard H: No drag - just wings for your arrow
Aerovane: Tim C: Science in flight
Aerovane: Firenock: Where nature, technology and archery meet
Aerovane: Robert F:Winged technology today
Aerovane: Kent W: Vane pumping accuracy

It has been fun... now decision time.. those are all so good.


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Right on the Mark Everytime!!!


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Where X marks the spot !


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

It's not the Arrow its the Vane!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

When Your arrows flight matters use AEROVANE'S !


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Aerovane: The founders of great arrow flight!


----------



## goldtip45 (Feb 14, 2004)

*goldtip45*

AEROVANES-lab tested and proven to be a superior vane!


----------



## deholley1 (Dec 17, 2008)

aerovane- lightspeed technology


----------



## deholley1 (Dec 17, 2008)

aerovane-lightning fast


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

This fletch will decrease your arrows buffeting to allow for a better buffet at your table


----------



## Carbon One (Nov 4, 2007)

*What about??*

double drift, double deadly


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Areovanes - The way arrows are meant to fly.

Areovanes - Why settle for less?

Arrow


----------



## Carbon One (Nov 4, 2007)

*What about??*

Double bump, deadly thunk or Not the ordinary but extrodinary or Wave of the future or Our vain will take you there


----------



## Carbon One (Nov 4, 2007)

*What about*

Why shoot the ordinary when you can shoot extrodinary or See the bump hear the thunk or Wave of the future or Old School no longer or Bump to the future or Just when you thought


----------



## Carbon One (Nov 4, 2007)

*What about??*

Why shoot ordinary when you can shoot extrodinary , Bump to the future, Catch the wave, Old school no longer, Ride the wave to the future, Just when you thought, Technologly straight to the X, Shoot the best shoot the X


----------



## Carbon One (Nov 4, 2007)

*What about these??*



miss shooter said:


> Why shoot ordinary when you can shoot extrodinary , Bump to the future, Catch the wave, Old school no longer, Ride the wave to the future, Just when you thought, Technologly straight to the X, Shoot the best shoot the X


Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

" Putting a new spin into Archery"

" Hair splitting Accuracy"

" One small step for man, One giant spin for
archery"

" A new twist in technology"

" Leave the steering to us"

" Better find a good Taxidermist"

" Who say archery has to be primitive sport"

" A broadheads best friend"

" Innovation with a new spin"


----------



## Boett43 (Dec 14, 2008)

Areovane- "Straight to the BUCK"

Areovane-"The one Thing That Wont Go Wrong"..seeing as everything just seems to go wrong when you hunt haha


----------

